# Favorite Pleco?



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I will have to start off by saying that my Rhinocerous Plecostomus is my favorite to say and my favorite all around. He doesnt do much and I think thats why I like him!


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

long fin, high fin albino bristle nose pleco. I would say that a zebra pleco would be my favorite but I have never had one nor will I spend booku bucks to get one.


----------



## rich_one (Oct 31, 2007)

I would also say the zebra would be my favorite I never had, and may never have (with me, you never know... lol...), but my favorite I have is indeed, the albino BN.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

If you like the regular and long fin you should check out the sterlight briscle nose!!! I have two and they are brilliant lookingm Dark black with white spots.


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

of course panaque nigrolineatus


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

the L046 zebra pleco is my favorite!!!


----------



## Iceterran (Jun 15, 2007)

I love my gold nug, but hes so shy =( I think watermelons are my favorite, I also hear thay they're not shy =) Now i just need to find one


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

My Xingu Royal Pleco was my favorite. He was STUNNING.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Of my own Plecs (and I have a lot of them), my Snowball (Lda33) is my favorite.


My next favorite is my L134 Peckoltia.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I do love the markings and size of the clowns!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I like any pleco that stays fairly small for use in planted tanks, bristle nose for one.

Zebras are pretty sweet but I have never kept them, nice looking for sure!


----------



## DanD5303 (Oct 12, 2004)

Starlight Bristlenose for sure. I'm not much on long fins or albinos, though I know other folks like them a lot.


----------

